# Puff Chat likes noobs



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Post'em if you got'em 

*9405 5036 9930 0389 1481 63*

----------

The First rule of the Chat Room Mafia is, you don't talk about the Chat Room Mafia.
The second rule...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Bombs away! No one is safe in the chat


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a feeling this is directed towards me...eep:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

now what would ever make you think that? :evil:


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

People should really learn to read the "What I learned in puff chat" before entering there just because someone who says welcome to them tells them to


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

It is the puff welcome wagon lol. Bombs away


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yes, more destruction, I love it!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah, the Great Chat of Death strikes again. opcorn:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Ah, the Great Chat of Death strikes again. opcorn:


this should be good!! Puff chat is dangerous!!

Thanks for the opcorn: Warren! oke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> Thanks for the opcorn: Warren! oke:


Bugger off & get your own. Besides, you never asked. :biggrin:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chat is supposed to be fun?..........chat is like real life, sometimes its fun, other times you get the front of your house blown off........deal with it


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

5point0 said:


> chat is like real life, sometimes its fun, other times you get the front of your house blown off........deal with it


HaHaHaHaaaaaaa! Or get run over by the bulldozer that is BOTL driven & tobacco powered with a massive Xi cutter on the front. :mischief:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0389 3860 08

been a while since I have sent one....


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess it's a good thing that my laptop is all messed up and I can't get in Chat (minus that time I tried it on the iPod touch and wound up just whispering Pale Horse). It's a good thing because I got 4 limbs still!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

UTKhodgy said:


> I guess it's a good thing that my laptop is all messed up and I can't get in Chat (minus that time I tried it on the iPod touch and wound up just whispering Pale Horse). It's a good thing because I got 4 limbs still!


Yes, consider yourself lucky!

(crawls back into bomb shelter)


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Launch code accepted inbound

9405 5036 9930 0389 9820 40


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you sure you're _liking _noobs? This sounds like willful violence.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I prefer to call it affection


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Tough love?


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Boomshackalaka. 9405 5036 9930 0388 4899 46


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn I'm glad I'm not a noob anymore LOL 

Good luck NOOBS you're in for a blast LOL


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn I'm glad I'm not a noob anymore LOL
> 
> Good luck *NOOB* you're in for a blast LOL


I fixed that for ya


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0389 2329 47

Incoming chat mafia bomb.......take cover.....


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Post'em if you got'em
> 
> *9405 5036 9930 0389 1481 63*
> 
> ...


I'm so confused!!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> I'm so confused!!!


succeed = fail


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> succeed = fail


Still confused :banghead:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Still confused :banghead:


all is as it should be


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> all is as it should be


well ok then. I'll go back over, um, there then shall I?


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

John, I would tell ya, but I dare not risk the repercussions and ramifications such actions would bring upon me. ound:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> John, I would tell ya, but I dare not risk the repercussions and ramifications such actions would bring upon me. ound:


Not really sure you can do much to prevent anything worse at this point


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Not really sure you can do much to prevent anything worse at this point


It's like wearing a condom while walking down the street, preventative preparedness.:kicknuts:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

You will get your chance to love on someone just like we've done you.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> You will get your chance to love on someone just like we've done you.


If I ever recover from the devastation! LOL!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Big humidor


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking at Tupperware as we type! HAHA!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Not really sure you can do much to prevent anything worse at this point


So you can ignore rules #1 and #2 and fill me in :thumb:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Rule #1 Chat Mafia is a secret...Rule #2 remember Rule #1


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> So you can ignore rules #1 and #2 and fill me in :thumb:


Step 1: I am bored
Step 2: Noob comes in chat
Step 3: I say "ooh, we should bomb noob"
Step 4: Chat says "ooh, yes we should"
Step 5: Noob gets destroyed

pretty simple process


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Step 1: I am bored
> Step 2: Noob comes in chat
> Step 3: I say "ooh, we should bomb noob"
> Step 4: Chat says "ooh, yes we should"
> ...


^ ^ This about sums it up!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Staxed said:


> Step 1: I am bored
> Step 2: Noob comes in chat
> Step 3: I say "ooh, we should bomb noob"
> Step 4: Chat says "ooh, yes we should"
> ...


no longer confused. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

devastation over and over and over


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> devastation over and over and over


and apparently after v-herf tonight....over..and over...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Matt4370 said:


> and apparently after v-herf tonight....over..and over...


Yeah, Trilobyte (or however you spell it) was very systematic in the way stalked and captured the elusive address. It was frightening to watch.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Yeah, Trilobyte (or however you spell it) was very systematic in the way stalked and captured the elusive address. It was frightening to watch.


Yeah....something I learned in V-herf.....find out who is on the guest list before being the noob who accepts the invite! 
Good time and lots of laughs while I was there though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Yeah, Trilobyte (or however you spell it) was very systematic in the way stalked and captured the elusive address. It was frightening to watch.


Bob is highly skilled in the art of address capture!



Matt4370 said:


> Yeah....something I learned in V-herf.....find out who is on the guest list before being the noob who accepts the invite!
> Good time and lots of laughs while I was there though.


And you can only hide for so long... He'll get you eventually. lol


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Bob is highly skilled in the art of address capture!


Yeah, I don't know if it's skilled so much as relentless. If he can't get it by stealth, he'll get it by force!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think he had help!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party, but late arriving bombs are still fun!
9405 5036 9930 0391 1489 60


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Staxed said:


> awesome


see what you started! :bitchslap:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> see what you started! :bitchslap:


I couldn't be more proud 

(actually, I could...my proud meter goes up every time I see another DC in this thread)


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep em coming puffers. Matt really deserves it mahahahaha


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Staxed said:


> I couldn't be more proud
> 
> (actually, I could...my proud meter goes up every time I see another DC in this thread)





priorwomanmarine said:


> Keep em coming puffers. Matt really deserves it mahahahaha


No fair! You two.....You tw.......ah screw it! out:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

We want you to get warm fuzzies


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> We want you to get warm fuzzies


Warm fussies?!? WARM FUZZIES!!?? Kinda hard to be warm and fuzzy when you are about to be homeless! To top it all off, I get thrown under the bus in the contest thread too! :fear::sorry::deadhorse::rip::boohoo:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The bus? You calling me fat?!?!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The bus? You calling me fat?!?!


Now would I do such a thing and risk bringing down more destruction upon myself?


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Now would I do such a thing and risk bringing down more destruction upon myself?


Making a ninja angry is totally worth that risk(for you). mean, comon, a cute little hooded guy jumping around screaming hai at things.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The bus? You calling me fat?!?!





Matt4370 said:


> Now would I do such a thing and risk bringing down more destruction upon myself?


I took it as him calling you fat too Ninja...don't trust him trying to go back on what he said now! DESTRUCTION


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Well the fire should be pretty big. Did anyone send Matt any supersize marshmallows to roast. Yum


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Got a call from NORAD, looks like 4 bogies inbound. Sent the baby to a bomb shelter, but let the Mother-in-law stay here for "delivery"


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Too bad I had to leave for work before touchdown. Guess I will have to wait to survey the damage!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Incoming


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

In response to the thread:

0311 2550 0002 6900 7373 (92629)



To the rest that just let out a sigh of relief:

0311 2550 0002 6900 7366 (38573)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7380 (57007)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7397 (33168)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7403 (72756)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7410 (06492)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7427 (63144)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7434 (53129)
0311 2550 0002 6900 7441 (60616)

LC253396218US (P2N 3M4)
LC253396204US (09096)

1Z Y30 9X3 03 9455 7871


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Trilobyte said:


> In response to the thread:
> 
> 0311 2550 0002 6900 7373 (92629)
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess you're targeting those responsible for the agressive action against poor, defenseless Matt.

...in which case I'm glad I haven't yet launched mine! (Sigh of relef). TOO LATE YOU ALREADY LAUNCHED!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just adding to the destruction eh Bob?!?! :bolt:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> In response to the thread:
> 
> 0311 2550 0002 6900 7373 (92629)
> 
> ...


Holy crap Bob! Way to go. Blow up some mailboxes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt4370 said:


> Just adding to the destruction eh Bob?!?! :bolt:


Turns out I was wrong, they're all going to you!!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lmao, nice bob


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Turns out I was wrong, they're all going to you!!!


Awww hell no!!!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Seriously?? That is too funny!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Gonna be 1 irritated giant japanese lizard out there if i decipher Bob's ordinance #s correct


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> In response to the thread:
> 
> 0311 2550 0002 6900 7373 (92629)
> 
> ...


Bob, let it never be said that you don't know how to strike fear into the hearts of your fellow man. :scared::fear:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Somebody is gonna get hurt really bad.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO Bob. That's just awesome!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> In response to the thread:
> 
> 0311 2550 0002 6900 7373 (92629)
> 
> ...


Bob.. I'm not a noob, you're not allowed to do this it's against some rule out there....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Bob.. I'm not a noob, you're not allowed to do this it's against some rule out there....


Yeah... technically I'm not a noob anymore either, but that bottom package, the one with no zip code... yeah, it's going to obliterate my neighborhood!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> LC253396204US (09096)


AE zip. Azores right Bob?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Yeah... technically I'm not a noob anymore either, but that bottom package, the one with no zip code... yeah, it's going to obliterate my neighborhood!


Yeah, the Cuban Rum went straight to my head on the v-herf and this is what I get :doh:


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really know what a bomb is but I see my zip code and all of a sudden I am getting nervous


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

caputofj said:


> I don't really know what a bomb is but I see my zip code and all of a sudden I am getting nervous


A bomb is a package of cigars that one Puffer decides to send to another Puffer out of the kindness of their heart. Most times it's 5 cigars, sometimes it's 20....just depends on the person sending them.

We like to joke about them being horrible and how they destroy your mailbox and home...but in all actuality...they are awesome.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah, the Cuban Rum went straight to my head on the v-herf and this is what I get :doh:


:laugh:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Damage from the initial strike can be seen here -->>http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/305412-devistation-so-cal.html#post3489802


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a bit relieved now my zip code is not on the list.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Give me your address and it can be on the list.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

It's on my profile! Come and get it!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

vink said:


> It's on my profile! Come and get it!


Brave noob! Been nice knowin' ya... :lol:


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

ouhhh! I'm so scared! I'm in Canada come and get me! 
It's sad, you guys are so many on chat during the night, were not so many during the day...


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Man oh man! You have no idea what you have just started! At least it will take the focus off of me for a while!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Why? what they have done to you?
And what have you done to them?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Being in Canada will make this worse for you. The waiting is the hardest part, and you may be waiting two weeks with those bombs en route.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

vink said:


> It's on my profile! Come and get it!


Best of luck to you vince. There is no bomb shelter good enough to protect you from these guys; they are simply too awesome (Barney would be proud, true story).


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

vink said:


> Why? what they have done to you?
> And what have you done to them?


Go back a page or two and check the link. And that is NOT all of it! What have _I_ done? Just as stated, I poked my head in chat and said "HI" :spank:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

vink said:


> I'm a bit relieved now my zip code is not on the list.


LOL Vink, you were part of this one 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/305126-out-hiding.html


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> LOL Vink, you were part of this one
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/305126-out-hiding.html


Haha!! See! Way to go Bob!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So yesterday I went and tried Chat for the first time. I had fun and met some nice people. Thank you everyone. I have been on here for a few years but never ventured into chat before because I thought it was only for cigar people...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Dude, I've been in there, and I'm definitely a pipe guy first. Also, I think you being in there might have made you the n00b instead of me. If so, you probably need to lay low. If not, I'm going to the mattresses.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> LOL Vink, you were part of this one
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/305126-out-hiding.html


Yikes! Now I'm scared, seeing the bombs you sent to the others...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

TommyTree said:


> Dude, I've been in there, and I'm definitely a pipe guy first. Also, I think you being in there might have made you the n00b instead of me. If so, you probably need to lay low. If not, I'm going to the mattresses.


oh don't worry, I started off saying I was a noob when I first entered...


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome not noobie/noobie. Glad that you had a good chat experience.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Welcome not noobie/noobie. Glad that you had a good chat experience.


you need to share those notes Linda layball:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

So does this mean I am not the noob anymore? ray:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll let you borrow my notes.


lostdog13 said:


> you need to share those notes Linda layball:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I'll let you borrow my notes.


picked up a notebook specifically for puff today :dance:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> So does this mean I am not the noob anymore? ray:


only noobs ask questions like that... lmao


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> picked up a notebook specifically for puff today :dance:


Notebook? I have index cards (printed with screen name, name, and address on the blank side and bomb notes on the lined side) kept in a snazzy little box.  :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Notebook? I have index cards (printed with screen name, name, and address on the blank side and bomb notes on the lined side) kept in a snazzy little box.  :lol:


Too much work. I just send PMs to people until someone can give me the info I need.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Notebook? I have index cards (printed with screen name, name, and address on the blank side and bomb notes on the lined side) kept in a snazzy little box.  :lol:


Too much work. I just send PMs to people until someone can give me the info I need.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Too much work. I just send PMs to people until someone can give me the info I need.


But my way you get the info straight from the target!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Kept in a snazzy litter box? He he he


AStateJB said:


> Notebook? I have index cards (printed with screen name, name, and address on the blank side and bomb notes on the lined side) kept in a snazzy little box.  :lol:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Notebook? I have index cards (printed with screen name, name, and address on the blank side and bomb notes on the lined side) kept in a snazzy little box.  :lol:


way too organized for me; I am taking the stance of Anarchic Bombing.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

lostdog13 said:


> you need to share those notes Linda layball:


hey now


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> way too organized for me; I am taking the stance of Anarchic Bombing.


But with organized notes, you get the best bang for your buck!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice play on words


AStateJB said:


> But with organized notes, you get the best bang for your buck!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like you guys/gals are up to no good.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it that obvious?


Halofan said:


> Looks like you guys/gals are up to no good.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Nice play on words


Thank you ma'am!



Halofan said:


> Looks like you guys/gals are up to no good.


Usually...


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

those chat people are never up to any good. i make it a point not to associate with them.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

TNTitan said:


> those chat people are never up to any good. i make it a point not to associate with them.


/adds name to list


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Another one bites the dust.....and another one down....


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

well I found out the hard way about saying something in this thread

Thanks Shuckins

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ins-destoryed-my-mailbox-omg.html#post3492211

now my luck I am on the cigar bombers radar


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> well I found out the hard way about saying something in this thread
> 
> Thanks Shuckins
> 
> ...


it's a strong possibility...and damn would it be fun to put a fake invoice in this box...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Staxed said:


> it's a strong possibility...and damn would it be fun to put a fake invoice in this box...


oh no... i didn't take my own advice... and if it's cigars I might have to get a bigger humidor... that will go over well with the wife though I really want a nice 50 count one instead of my 15


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

huhuhuhhahahahahahahahha. 



I <3 Puff.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Just when you thought it was over...

Daniel ensured that it wasn't!

9500100024262034000073


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

:cheeky:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Just when you thought it was over...
> 
> Daniel ensured that it wasn't!
> 
> 9500100024262034000073


Ahahahahahahahaha you guys rocketh!!!


----------

